# World Of Cactus



## Frequency (Nov 23, 2010)

*Placed for your qualified Judgements*





































Regards


----------



## fudsylow (Nov 25, 2010)

awesome images


----------



## pbelarge (Nov 25, 2010)

I really like the pattern and colors of the first image, nice photos.


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Nov 25, 2010)

#3 is my favorite! Naturally my eye get toward the middle of the cactus. Awesome mix of pattern and color. Excellent photos! Keep them coming


----------



## Frequency (Nov 25, 2010)

Thank you Fudsylow

Thank you Pbelarge

Thank you Marc 

Regards


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 25, 2010)

The first is particularly nice. These all remind me much of the cactus photos I took the other day, I felt like doing the same about the one big cactus as you did in Photo 3.  
An incident of "great minds think alike", or what?


----------



## Frequency (Nov 25, 2010)

I blush :blushing:

Regards


----------



## Stormchase (Nov 26, 2010)

also 1 is my fav. All nice shots tho. nice patterns!


----------



## Frequency (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you Stormchase; regards


----------



## jack58 (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice photo's but the first thing I notice before anything, is the watermark... takes away from impact of the picture. Maybe make them smaller...


----------



## Frequency (Nov 27, 2010)

Thank you; i will take care

Regards


----------



## Hack (Nov 27, 2010)

All look great, but my favorite is #3.

Hack


----------



## Frequency (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you Hack

Regards


----------

